# Is this normal? New boots.



## Alksion (Apr 26, 2019)

Here’s the thing. I wear a size 10.5 to a size 11 in men’s shoes. I went to a small snowboard shop in January locally here in Southern California that was rated really well on yelp.

The guy was super cool and helped me buy an awesome board that I’ve been stoked with all season. He did plenty of measurements on my feet and I tried on a lot of boots. Ultimately I decided on a pair of deluxe boots. 

They were a little tight but he told me they needed to be packed out over the season. He heat molded them for me in the shop while I was there. 

The boots on the box say 9.5 size! I have probably ridden them about seven or eight times since I got them in January. 

Mainly my left big toe is killing me to the point it is excruciating by the end of the day. The right big toe hurts but not as bad. I have attached photos of my left toe. 

I haven’t ridden in about a week and a half since I came back from Mammoth and my toe is still bruised from being smashed. Mainly my left big toe is killing me to the point it is excruciating by the end of the day. The right big toe hurts but not as bad.

I have attached photos of my left toe.

I even bought insoles with arches to bring back my toes and it has not helped. Is this normal? Do I just have to pack it out longer? I’m about to put them on eBay since I am not enjoying riding with them. 

Hope to hear some feedback.


----------



## Alksion (Apr 26, 2019)

Sorry guys photos would not upload. I put them on photo sharing links. 

https://ibb.co/HrpszTG
https://ibb.co/VN1xFfc


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I dunno if it's "normal!" I have read of guys on this forum loosing toenails from ill fitting boots! :shrug:

Sorry Im not more helpful. Hopefully someone with more boot fitting experience will weigh in with better information. Maybe @Wiredsport or @BurtonAvenger.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Are you getting heel lift?
Are your feet being shoved into the front of the boots?
Maybe you have skinny feet with low instep which the tongue of the boot is not keeping them in place.
Try reducing volume by using a thicker sole and if you have skinny heels, try add some material under the heels.


----------



## Alksion (Apr 26, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Are you getting heel lift?
> Are your feet being shoved into the front of the boots?
> Maybe you have skinny feet with low instep which the tongue of the boot is not keeping them in place.
> Try reducing volume by using a thicker sole and if you have skinny heels, try add some material under the heels.


I can’t be getting heel lift very much. They’re so tight at the heels I still get blisters on each side
Of my heels every time I ride.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Honestly, it sounds like they're just too short. One option is to get them heat molded again, but to wear a toe cap while doing so. That will create a little extra space at the front of your foot.

However, if your foot _is_ sliding forward in the boot as speedjason suggests, it'll just make it worse.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Alksion said:


> I can’t be getting heel lift very much. They’re so tight at the heels I still get blisters on each side
> Of my heels every time I ride.


Where are the blisters? Blisters mean pressure points and it's possible that your heel is not completely in the heel pocket of your boots.
A properly fitted heel should not create pressure points. When I got my new boots, I was getting pressure point on my ankle bones. Turns out my heels were too skinny so my ankle bones were too low rubbing on the padding. Some heel wedges and more supportive insoles solved this issue. Before boot fitting my toes were ramming into the front of the boot because my instep was too low. Now with volume reduced, my feet no more slide and my heels are in the right place.


----------



## Alksion (Apr 26, 2019)

The strongest blisters are on my heels on the lower side on the inside of the hills. I have added Insoles recommended on these forms to no avail


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Alksion said:


> Here’s the thing. I wear a size 10.5 to a size 11 in men’s shoes. I went to a small snowboard shop in January locally here in Southern California that was rated really well on yelp.
> 
> The guy was super cool and helped me buy an awesome board that I’ve been stoked with all season. He did plenty of measurements on my feet and I tried on a lot of boots. Ultimately I decided on a pair of deluxe boots.
> 
> ...


Hi Alksion,

The best place to start is with barefoot measurements. Blisters are a function of motion inside the boot. Black toenails are most typically caused by motion within the boot. Both of these typically indicate a boot which is too large not too small. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Alksion said:


> The strongest blisters are on my heels on the lower side on the inside of the hills. I have added Insoles recommended on these forms to no avail


Usually blisters are caused from pressure points and rubbing.
Your best bet is go to a ski boot fitter and have them try something.
Shouldn't cost more than $70 but will make a world of difference.


----------



## Alksion (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah I will probably get my foot professionally fitted. I just don’t see how they could be too big. All of my normal shoes are size 11 men’s. These boots are a size 9.5 men’s. The guy who fitted me was pretty adamant about them being extremely snug.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Alksion said:


> Yeah I will probably get my foot professionally fitted. I just don’t see how they could be too big. All of my normal shoes are size 11 men’s. These boots are a size 9.5 men’s. The guy who fitted me was pretty adamant about them being extremely snug.


They are not big length wise but they might be a bit roomy vertical wise hense why I said your feet instep might be too low to fit inside the boots causing extra movement.
Everyone is different and there is no one shape fits all.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Follow Wiredsports directions for meaduring your foot and proceed from that point. Until the measurements are confirmed, this is all guess work and conjecture. 

Also,... go to angrysnowboarder.com and search "Bootfitting 101!" He has a complete series of video tutorials and you may find some answers to your issues.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Alksion said:


> Yeah I will probably get my foot professionally fitted. I just don’t see how they could be too big. All of my normal shoes are size 11 men’s. These boots are a size 9.5 men’s. The guy who fitted me was pretty adamant about them being extremely snug.


Hi,

Snowboard boot size is always smaller than shoe size. I would strongly suggest that you measure both feet (length and width) as above and post that here.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

Exactly the same problem here after downsizing my new boots. Looks like you make picture of my feet. Good message is that after the season is over, it get healed within 2 weeks. Bad is that I still have not find the solution and really don't know. You can check my post "stiffer boot with thick liner".


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

roleta said:


> Exactly the same problem here after downsizing my new boots. Looks like you make picture of my feet. Good message is that after the season is over, it get healed within 2 weeks. Bad is that I still have not find the solution and really don't know. You can check my post "stiffer boot with thick liner".


Hi Roleta,

I just posted this on your other thread. Your issue is that you have an EE width (two sizes wider than a standard D). I made some suggestions here: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/262079-stiff-boots-thick-liner-2.html#post3367751

This is a very common issue. Your feet are both Mondopoint 280 which is size 10 US in snowboard boots. 10.8 cm however is EE width and will never fit well in a "standard" width boot. This width issue will also make a standard width boot feel too short because of the arced shape of the toebox at the incorrect width (the boot will be too short at the outsides). 

The best boot choice for you will be either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US. These boots are EEE width. They will be the best match for your length and width and will correct all of the issues that you have mentioned.

STOKED!


----------

